# Canadian detailing retailers?



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm now starting to build up my collection but am having some difficulty in tracking down some products.
I'd really like some Autosmart Tardis and also some Bilberry wheel cleaner. There are places in the USA that sell these products but it'd be easier if I could find a Canadian dealer.
Anyone know of any?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Try eShine or Autowerks (both on detailingbliss.ca or com forum)


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks,
I've already found these 2 - but they don't seem to do the products mentioned above. I do have a big order on its way from eShine though


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Call Ken at Autowerkes and he can help you out :thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

rob28 said:


> I'm now starting to build up my collection but am having some difficulty in tracking down some products.
> I'd really like some Autosmart Tardis and also some Bilberry wheel cleaner. There are places in the USA that sell these products but it'd be easier if I could find a Canadian dealer.
> Anyone know of any?


Hi there
Sorry but we don't have any Canadian franchisees. We do have an American franchisee, based in Pennsylvania. Send me a PM if you want details. 
sue
Autosmart


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Sue J said:


> Hi there
> Sorry but we don't have any Canadian franchisees. We do have an American franchisee, based in Pennsylvania. Send me a PM if you want details.
> sue
> Autosmart


 Really? PM sent.


----------

